# S&W question



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I see a lot of S&W collectors here so I have a question. I fell in love with the trigger on a Dan Wesson 15-2, and am looking at them for a nice long barrel(8") shooter.
My question is how does the trigger pull on a S&W compare to the Dan Wessons. Is there a S&W similar.
I'm coming from a 1911 and Glock background but grew up with old single action revolvers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

never have shot a Dan Wesson. If you fell in love with Dan Wesson model why bother with S&W. Go with your first love


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If you like DW trigger you will love S&W triggers. The S&W is a more durable revolver. I have had
several DW revolvers they all shot well, I wood say equal to S&W.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My son has a SW 686? in 357. Smooth as silk out of the box.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> If you like DW trigger you will love S&W triggers. The S&W is a more durable revolver. I have had
> several DW revolvers they all shot well, I wood say equal to S&W.


Have you had any DW since CZ bought the outfit?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

No, last DW I had was a 445 Super mg. To tell you the truth I didn't know CZ bought them.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for replies, I am looking at the earlier DW's before CZ.
Started looking at S&W's, model 27 in 357, tho the 29 in44 seems to be more plentiful and similar pricing.
Looking at shooters in good to excellent condition, most of the DW's I've seen were either safe queens or poor. So I'm thinking if the S&W shoots as nice I'll spend the extra to get what I want.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The nice shooters in N frame are going for $900-$1000 in the older P&R models. Newer stainless
guns can be had used as low as $600. Pic is one I let go recently for $600.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I love my Smiths have about a dozen or so revolvers at this point. Had a few DW’s as well but never liked the cylinder latches on them. Both shot very nice. 
A lot of people are going away from longer barreled revolvers at this point so it’s turning into a buys market for some 4 inch or longer guns. Just ask Drm50 he’s buying or trading evoother week! See what deals are in your area and go from there. Or post what your thinking about buying and price a lot of us can give the advice on if it’s a good idea. Ruger also makes some very nice revolvers as well


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread but dovans or Drm, I’ve been reading into revolvers some and what is the “smithlock” or whatever it is that’s turning guys away from newer smiths? Everyone seems to be saying go after the older ones.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Lock has nothing to do with the shootability of the gun. There is a key like a small Allen that
locks the action of the gun. CYA, mostly. They sell plugs to cover the hole. It upsets some guys
if I was buying a gun to use I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with Drm. I have three newer smiths that have the lock and it’s never been an issue for me but I also never use the lock. I don’t shoot thousands of rounds through these guns but the couple hundred i have shot have caused no trouble. I know some people say that lock can malfunction and turn the gun into a paper weight.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

laynhardwood said:


> I agree with Drm. I have three newer smiths that have the lock and it’s never been an issue for me but I also never use the lock. I don’t shoot thousands of rounds through these guns but the couple hundred i have shot have caused no trouble. I know some people say that lock can malfunction and turn the gun into a paper weight.


Don't let the glock boys hear that.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not expert on the keyed models. If it bothered me that much I would remove the mechanism 
and buy the plug. All the "lock" amounts to is a cam that blocks action. It isn't complicated with
tumblers and such. I don't know if it could be activated accidentally, anything mechanical could
fail. One thing I do know is S&W revolvers are the most durable and trouble free design that had
been produced. Most people will never shoot one enough to encounter any problems. There are
thousands of used S&W revolvers on the market that have only been fired a few boxes. Other than
LEOs, military and formal target shooters who is going to wear out a revolver in a life time. I have
a K22 bought new in 64. It's been my main serious 22 since. Untold thousands of rnds have been
through it with no breakage or repairs. I have a 22/32 HFT that was made in 1917, it's no cream
puff and I don't know the history of it. It's had rough use in its past life but still is tight, accurate.
The main problem with S&Ws is guys who load and feed them a steady diet of max loads. Also
taking one of the lighter framed guns and shooting +P type ammo. If common sense is used and
you use the ammo the gun was designed for you will have very little trouble.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting stuff thanks for the info hardwood/Drm.


----------

